# VIP Tent in Wainwright- From an Infantry point of view!



## silentbutdeadly (24 Oct 2005)

During Ex Phoenix Ram, An organization(nameless) that stay in the tent city there had an VIP tent set up for the United Way fund raising! Good Idea! Bad place and time! This tent had real beds with carpet, plush leather chairs and couch and tv. My problem with this is troops out there sleep in 4 man tents for 47 days because we had no mod tent and these people had more then enough. I wonder why we have no respect or treat other trades within this TF with anger. Remeber who they will be hiding behind when the bullets are flying and i am sure none of them will come on patrol in the bad areas, but hey if any want to let me know and i will take you! :threat:


----------



## cbt arms sub tech (24 Oct 2005)

Did this really happen?


----------



## Daidalous (24 Oct 2005)

What the hell are they doing.   Your field pay goes to 3 places.   Your bills,  your savings account, or to the bar tender.  I am not going to give it to them.


----------



## kincanucks (24 Oct 2005)

What the hell do you need modular tents or even four man tents for? Don't they issue shelter halves anymore?


----------



## jarko (24 Oct 2005)

Yeah i was therer for the bte, must say this was awesome, heard the whole exercise cost was 18.6 million. Sorry for being out of topic but its pretty interesting.


----------



## MJP (25 Oct 2005)

Cost a bit more than that......almost double the projected original cost of around 12-13 Million.

BUt to veer back on track...why keep it nameless SBD, The western sentinal told us it was GS BN. 

Allot of that camp was an utter waste of Mod considering they had 8-10 pers per four sections, while we were cramming in 15-18 pers in the same amount of room.   People wonder why we sometimes have a hate-on for the tail.....

Kincanucks- We all had shelter halves and or ponchos.   Which would you rather sleep under for 42 days (Not that we actually did spend 42 days in Mod)?   There is a time and a place for hooches and believe me they were utilized more than once on the Ex, but in the end it was nice to have a place to come back to.


----------



## kincanucks (25 Oct 2005)

_Kincanucks- We all had shelter halves and or ponchos.  Which would you rather sleep under for 42 days (Not that we actually did spend 42 days in Mod)?  There is a time and a place for hooches and believe me they were utilized more than once on the Ex, but in the end it was nice to have a place to come back to._

I hear you.  My comment was for levity only.  Spent some time in a ditches and in a few snowbanks myself and always like the thought of sleeping in a cot once in a while.


----------



## geo (25 Oct 2005)

Hmmm.... sounds like some organisation had a Brain fart!
GS Bn?.... some service
carpets, tv sets, couches and armchairs? WTF?

If I was the little guy at the bottom of the food chain pile, I'd be ticked off too!


----------



## George Wallace (25 Oct 2005)

geo

I would also wonder at who at the Top also had a Brain Fart.

However, there is also another aspect to look at: The imagination of someone to come up with all this for a Fund Raising Initiative for the troops, while deployed - Biggest Unit to Donate gets to send troops in for a few hours of "luxury".  However, at the sounds of it, that was not the case.


----------



## kincanucks (25 Oct 2005)

Perhaps another case of United Way fundraising getting in the way of military training?  I certainly expect someday that there will be a AF factor on PERs for Commanders that will indicate their level of success in raising money for the CF's adopted charity and seemingly our entire focus this time of year. Just my .02. 8)


----------



## geo (25 Oct 2005)

kincanucks....
do ya think the MPs will contribute a % on the traffic tickets they issue out over 1 or 2 months?... all towards the united way of course...
Oh yeah, the MPs have their own charity with the institute for the blind...
whatever.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 Oct 2005)

On top: waste of money, someone also had a plasma tv up top
Off topic:  MJP your poor cousins had all the mod they could ask for.


----------



## geo (25 Oct 2005)

Fancy tent.... the kind of place you'd love to see get run over by a runaway buffalo (water tank) ... sorta poetic justice IMHO


----------

